# The "My Dad is the Greatest!!!" Haul. MAC + New Hair = OH MY :O [SUPERPICHEAVY]



## BloodMittens (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooooooo my birthday is coming up, a got a bunch of giftcards already from my friends and brother and sister (who live out of state). Soooo... of course, I went SHOPPPPPPINGGG!

And I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything from CoC... god I am so lame.





MAC Counter:
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
Sea Me Shadestick
Charged Water

CCO:
Pastorale Pigment
Otherwordly PP
Electro Sky PP
Frilled Nail Polish
Fafi Doll
All Woman Lipglass
En Pointe Lipglass

That was two days ago, then I went to the counter today:




Melrose Mood Lipstick (came in the mail from a girl online BNIB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOOOO EXCITING!)

MAC Counter:
Extra Hollywood Nights Lipstick
Russian Red Lipstick
Prep + Prime Lash





Found these at a comic book store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tokidoki + Hello Kitty + For Cheap = Love





Close-up of the bag.

MY NEW GLASSESSSSSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked for new glasses for my birthday because mine were 5 years old and literally on their last legs.




HELLOOOOO CHANEL  And yes, those are leopard print nails.





Teehee.

And now, I cut my hair last night because it also seriously needed a cut and to be changed.

Reference:




Anyone who can guess who this is gets a cookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Basically, it's long hair on the bottom part of my head, the very last strands and the rest is super layered to make the longer part stand out more. It's so of like the mohawk look with the long tail in the back, without actually having the hawk at all. 

Not bad


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The "My Dad is the Greatest!!!" Haul. MAC + New Hair = OH MY :O*

that hello kitty stuff is teh cutest, hehe


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The "My Dad is the Greatest!!!" Haul. MAC + New Hair = OH MY :O*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_that hello kitty stuff is teh cutest, hehe_

 
Thanks! I was so happy when I found them :O I got so excited!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow great haul, I love russian red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2008)

great haul! enjoy your goodies.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Hello Kitty stuff


----------



## drieyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Extremely wow gifts you got there.  Enjoy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, which CCO did you go to?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_Happy Birthday!  Extremely wow gifts you got there.  Enjoy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, which CCO did you go to?_

 
Haha, and it's almost 3 weeks till my birthday too.

I went to the CCO in Aurora, IL near where I live


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 27, 2008)

Enjoy the Melrose Mood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul, and happy birthday! (early)


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 27, 2008)

ohmygosh, I need those glasses....where did you get them?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_ohmygosh, I need those glasses....where did you get them?_

 
I got them from Lenscrafters. I don't know if all Lenscrafters carry Chanel, but mine does apparently.


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy birthday and congrats on the grub!

How was the selection at that CCO? I'll be visiting it this weekend. (I'm about 4hs south, but my Aunt lives in Plainfield.) Also, what MAC counter did you go to? I'm thinking about going to the one at Macy's in Bolingbrook and then possibly the MAC store in Oak Brook. Do you know if any of them still have Smoke & Diamonds e/s???  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Happy birthday and congrats on the grub!

How was the selection at that CCO? I'll be visiting it this weekend. (I'm about 4hs south, but my Aunt lives in Plainfield.) Also, what MAC counter did you go to? I'm thinking about going to the one at Macy's in Bolingbrook and then possibly the MAC store in Oak Brook. Do you know if any of them still have Smoke & Diamonds e/s???  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The selection was okay, but then again it was near the end of the month when they have very little. But it wasn't too bad, I think they either get restocked on the 25th or on the 1st of the month. 

And I went to the MAC Counter that is closest to me which is the Orland Park counter. The MAC Store in Oak Brook is possibly my favorite store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all so amazingly friendly. And they have charged waters there still I believe! But they are running out fast.


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 27, 2008)

fabulous hauls  and happy birthday! i love the hello kitty stuff too


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 27, 2008)

Great Haul!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

wow amazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you have a great birthday and i love those chanels!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 28, 2008)

This post is full of win!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 28, 2008)

great haul

have a great birthday


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

You got a lot of nice stuff! I really love your new glasses though, they look great on you! Have a great bday!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a great haul! the hello kitty stuff is ADORABLE! >.<

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lilkaikaiz (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm a hello kitty nut!! but i can never find cute kawaii stuff here :[


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 28, 2008)

great haul.


----------



## Anemone (Aug 29, 2008)

Great haul! Your Miyavi haircut suits you very well!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_Great haul! Your Miyavi haircut suits you very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! YOU GET A COOKIE!!!!!!!


----------



## tlc7788 (Aug 29, 2008)

jeallous jeallous...........


----------



## melliquor (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the glasses.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Love the glasses._

 
Thanks! :3 They are a ton of fun!


----------



## Anemone (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_YES! YOU GET A COOKIE!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Haha, thanks! Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG! Tokidoki Hello Kitty! I've seen it on the Tokidoki website but never in person.  Your so lucky!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 3, 2008)

i love your hello kitty stuff!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_OMG! Tokidoki Hello Kitty! I've seen it on the Tokidoki website but never in person.  Your so lucky!_

 
I know :O I was super lucky to find them!!! I was so excited :3


----------



## TDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

NIIICE! LOVE the glasses!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_NIIICE! LOVE the glasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn someone beat me to the cookie!

TokidokixHellokitty + hot new glasses + MYV hair = I think I love you! ^_^


----------



## JaniceLopez (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy birthday..have a good one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got some grrrreat present there!

<


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natalie_Necro* 

 
_Damn someone beat me to the cookie!

TokidokixHellokitty + hot new glasses + MYV hair = I think I love you! ^_^_

 
LOVE ME!


----------



## Hikari (Sep 16, 2008)

Omg your hello kitty stuff!! *so jealous* forgot to get some of those when I went on holiday this summer...

And also... miyavi! <3


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikari* 

 
_Omg your hello kitty stuff!! *so jealous* forgot to get some of those when I went on holiday this summer...

And also... miyavi! <3_

 
You also get a cookie :3


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 17, 2008)

luv luv your collection


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diva32472* 

 
_luv luv your collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------

